# University there?



## LittleTina (Dec 26, 2008)

dose they have a good university there? if i want to do a master Degree ..


LittleTina


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Singapore has some of the best unis in the region .. including National University, Nanyang University, apart from Insead/John Hopkin partnered centers

Do you know google ?


----------

